# Joseph Rodgers chef knife



## companyman (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello,

I have been left this Joseph Rodgers 10" chef knife by my dad and I would like to find out a bit more about it if possible. It has an unusual stamp on it and I have a feeling it could be a forgery. The handle seems to be rosewood and there is a brass bolster. The rivets are also brass.

If anyone knows anything about these knives I would be really interested to hear about them.

Many thanks.





  








IMG_5528.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016












  








IMG_5529.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016












  








IMG_5530.JPG




__
companyman


__
Feb 1, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

This forum can tell you:

http://www.britishblades.com/forums...determining-the-age-of-a-Joseph-Rodgers-knife


----------

